

An Executable Semantics for C is Useful - evangineer
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/523

======
pascal_cuoq
You might also like
<http://blog.frama-c.com/index.php?post/2011/04/05/QuickLZ-1> and, say,
[http://blog.frama-c.com/index.php?post/2011/06/04/Valid-
comp...](http://blog.frama-c.com/index.php?post/2011/06/04/Valid-compare-
pointers)

------
evangineer
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2491424>

------
zokier
While obviously not as powerful as the presented tool, gcc has a lot of
optional warning flags which may be useful. -std=c99 -pedantic might help you
avoid the worst compiler-specific features.

~~~
evangineer
Thanks for that, as a result I had a look at the GCC man page section re:
Options Controlling C Dialect and also the one re: Options to Request or
Suppress Warnings.

Haven't done any real C coding in years, so it's good to know about those
options.

